# Exchange Timeshare for a Cruise



## hefnejo (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone had success exchanging their timeshare for a cruise?  

I own a 2 bedroom at the Maui Marriott booked for this Summer and a 1 bedroom at the Marriott in Vail with Christmas week already booked for 2009 and am considering exchanging for a cruise.  

Any details regarding cabin available for exchange, the value of your timeshare used, etc. would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 5, 2009)

Without getting into a lot of detail, exchanging your TS for a cruise is usually not cost effective.  You would be better off renting your unit and using the proceeds to pay for a cruise.  This topic has been discussed on TUG and I'm sure someone out there will be able to find the previous threads and provide the lilnks.


----------



## eal (Jan 5, 2009)

Check out cruise prices at www.vacationstogo.com - you will do far better than exchanging with either II or RCI.  

Using a timeshare week for a cruise is a waste of a perfectly good timeshare week!


----------



## Sunterra (Jan 6, 2009)

hefnejo said:


> Has anyone had success exchanging their timeshare for a cruise?
> 
> I own a 2 bedroom at the Maui Marriott booked for this Summer and a 1 bedroom at the Marriott in Vail with Christmas week already booked for 2009 and am considering exchanging for a cruise.
> 
> Any details regarding cabin available for exchange, the value of your timeshare used, etc. would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


Puuuleeze don't waste those wonderful weeks with an exchange for a cruise with any exchange company.  Convert those weeks yourself to the ultimate commodity ($) and buy the cruise yourself, you'll do much better.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 6, 2009)

There is a sweet spot for cruise exchanges depending on your maintenance fees on the week you are using and how many staterooms you are getting.  We saved money using a $350 MF week and getting 3 staterooms. 

If it is just one or two rooms - then you should review the travel newsletters and deals.   

I am with Sunterra - i would not use those great weeks to break even at best.


----------



## Judy (Jan 6, 2009)

See for yourself.  Go to www.intervalworld.com , login and then click the "Exchange" tab.  You will see a "cruise exchange" link near the top of the page.  Click on that and follow the prompts.  After choosing some options and clicking through several pages, II will tell you how much money they want to charge you for that cruise IN ADDITION TO YOUR TIMESHARE DEPOSIT, and I think an exchange fee as well.  Then go to www.vacationstogo.com and check their prices.  Now do the math.


----------



## hefnejo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank you all for your thoughtful responses.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just booked two cruises (one Mediterranean, one South American) using cruisecompete.com.  They bid for your business like Lending Tree.  You need to know the exact cruise you want to take and the cabin class.  They were MUCH cheaper than vacationstogo.
Another good place is cruiseweb.com - very competitive.

In today's market, the cruise lines are giving so many discounts that you can really get a fabulous deal.

Laraine


----------



## Toughbeat (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree about www.cruisecompete.com   It's a one-stop shop for cruise prices. I have used them for all my cruises.  After getting the best price, I call the cruise line directly to see if they could beat the price. It's worked twice.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 8, 2009)

There are links to many cruise discounters in the Links Directory at www.timeshareforums.com (see dropdown under ''Website Navigation'').

I have seen instances where the total cost with a cruise discounter is less than just the add on fees of a so-called ''cruise exchange''.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 9, 2009)

*Hopefully this will shed some light*



eal said:


> Check out cruise prices at www.vacationstogo.com - you will do far better than exchanging with either II or RCI.
> 
> Using a timeshare week for a cruise is a waste of a perfectly good timeshare week!



Hi Folks, 
I wanted to log on here and check it out and see if I can be of any assistance. 

I work for RCI in their Cruise Department. So if you're an RCI member, I'd urge you to read this and ask me any questions; if you're not, the "exchanging" portion of this does not apply...however the "booking a cruise" part still does, so feel free to ask me questions about that. 

Here's a few questions you might have (based on the fact that I take 10 calls (yes only 10 - we're not a "hurry get off the phone in under 2 minutes" call center ) asking about them: 

a) How does it work? 
Think of your Exchange as a Coupon. Cruises are sold for a certain price, which will ALWAYS depend on Where you're going, What cruiseline, What ship, When you're going, and WHEN YOU'RE BOOKING. Never go by the supposed "brochure" rate that the discount places use to illustrate what a "great discount" they're giving you. The going rate for the 7-day Caribbean Cruise on Carnival that you're looking at on Vacations to Go is not the "$X,XXX for an inside cabin" that they're listing as the comparative rate. The going rate is their supposed "discount rate", i.e. more like $569. It's not a 63% off discount. It's the going rate. 

This is why, what I've seen in other posts on this forum, if you go to CruiseRCI.com to look at RCI's rates, RCI's rates are the same as Vacations to Go or XXX online company. If you called the cruiseline directly, it'd likely be the same thing (though not necessarily - it almost never happens, but sometimes you might find a place that has it a little bit lower, but as the norm, no - and never on Royal Caribbean or Celebrity, but I'll get to that). 

P.S. Only people who are not in the know book through the cruiseline directly. It's counter-intuitive, so it's not your fault. But basically the Cruiseline is going to win no matter what - if you book through an agency at a low rate, guess what, you're going on the cruise, so the c/l is making their money. If you book through the Cruiseline, you're going on the cruise, so they're still making their money. The reason they have agencies selling their product is because it reaches SOOOOO many more people that way. It's worth the small loss in profit they make from the agency's sale (because they're paying the agency to sell it) to make those additional sales and attract the new customers. But if you go directly to the Cruiseline, they don't have to pay the agency. What, did you think they'd just let you keep the difference? :rofl: 

One thing I will give to Vacations to Go, they do periodically offer perks like $50 Onboard Credit AND the going rate that you'd find anywhere else, which IS a benefit to you over everywhere else. 

HOWEVER.

With your exchange, you have the ability to get a lower rate than anyone else, anywhere else (yes, even than Vacations to Go. It's true.). The reason for this is that we are able to get a lower COST for the cruise than most other agencies, because we do so much business for the cruise companies. They want to make us happy and give us good rates to offer our HUGE base of potential cruisers and return cruisers, to give them a great vacation so they go and keep going. Which in turn will make you happy. Since we can get a lower cost for the cruise, we can pass the savings on to you. Thus...

You can buy your cruise one of two ways through RCI. 

a) You can purchase it with just cash. 
Keep your week, just book the cruise. Why do it with RCI over any other agency? Because our Purchase Rate is going to be the going rate. ie you won't find a better rate anywhere. But wait a minute - remember how I said sometimes companies DO have a lower rate than the going rate? I also said that almost never happens. BUT if you find that's the case, if you DO actually find a lower rate than our purchase rate...all you have to do is tell us. We'll beat it. 

That's called the Low Price Guarantee.

b) You can use your exchange. 
Ok. Bear with me and please don't get testy. I know what your TS is worth to you in maintenance fees, what you paid for it, etc. People let me know ALL the time.  

When you put your exchange towards the cruise with RCI, you get the Exchange Rate. Remember how the Purchase Rate was the going rate? This is lower. Simple. Which brings us to the next point...

1. Is it worth it to use my exchange for a cruise? 
It certainly can be. Sometimes it won't be, but that's up to your opinion/financial situation/current needs. But that's what the Purchase option is for...and that Low Price Guarantee.

Let's talk about when it IS worth it first. A few things to note: 
a. You use ONE week towards your cruise.
No, if you exchange two of your weeks, you're not going to get a lower rate. One week gets you the Exchange Rate, which is the lowest it can go.

b. The Exchange Rate is lower than the Purchase Rate. 
As people point out, what's the point of exchanging your timeshare to get the same rate as you can get anywhere else? Don't be stupid, of course there is none. We're not stupid either, so that's not the way it works. The Exchange Rate is lower, period.

c. The Exchange Rate can be applied on up to FOUR CABINS.
If you only need one, fine. But this is a major thing to remember, especially when you're computing the value you're getting out of your week.

We're not allowed to take your week if it's not going to save you at least $200 after the $199 exchange fee. I know you're already saying "$200!?!? My week's worth WAY more than $200!!!". You were supposed to be bearing with me remember? 

Your week ISN'T gonna be worth more to you than $200 if you can't go to your timeshare that year, is it? Or if you want to go on a cruise but are strapped for cash and every bit helps. The economy is bad, we all know that. So use your benefits however you can that will help you most. 

And if you're getting more than 1 cabin...well every additional cabin you get, you're saving an additional $400. Wait, didn't I say $200? I did. But that was after the $199 exchange fee - which applies only once. That's been taken into consideration with the first cabin. Really, you're saving $400 off the actual cruise fare. So are you saving $200? If you're getting one cabin, yes. Is that worth it? Maybe, maybe not. Depends on your situation. Or are you saving $1400? If you're getting 4 cabins, yes. Is that worth it? Still depends on you. 

Now...that's the BARE minimum you're going to get with your timeshare exchange. If you're not going to get that much, which you might not because the cruiseline might not have made it available to us to give at that rate...don't shoot the messenger...then you get the cruise at the Best price in the industry, guaranteed. 

So if you're wanting to go on a cruise, the exchange may or may not be worth it to you. But either way, it IS worth it to you to use RCI to book your cruise. You're paying for that service with your dues too, you know. Use it. 

And btw, every price for every cruise is different. And within that cruise, every cabin category (inside, oceanview, balcony, suite) is a different price. And within every category, the location on the ship is a different price. This isn't designed to screw you. You get what you pay for. Again it will depend on the experience you want, what you do or don't care about. RCI is there to get you the best deal on whatever that may be. It's possible there's an exchange rate on one category and location and not another. ie The rate may be higher and you can use your exchange on one certain Oceanview, but another Oceanview has no exchange rate, and is lower. What gives? That cheaper Oceanview is obstructed. You get a view of the lifeboat. Now that exchange rate doesn't look so bad does it? Or do you not mind? See...it's just up to you and your personal preference. 

I will say though, that there ARE some GREAT deals to be had by using your exchange. Like $600, $800, even $1200 off PER cabin (x4 remember?). 

So there's no across the board answers to these questions. But I hope this helps.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 9, 2009)

*Oh P.S.*

There are also Cruise Vacation Vouchers. People usually get them when they deposit a week or pay their dues or whatever. Are they worth it? 

YES.

You still get the Exchange Rate and you DON'T GIVE UP A WEEK. 

Everything else still applies, the lower rate, the 4 cabins, the $199 to use it (it's basically processed as a week you have to use towards a cruise)...the ONLY difference is that for the additional cabins, it's an additional $99 each. Still good though, because you're still getting savings that you can't get anywhere else, and it's not costing you a thing to get them. 

FYI.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 9, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent said:


> So if you're an RCI member, I'd urge you to read this and ask me any questions;



Welcome  

(1) Can I trade any RCI timeshare for the cruise exchange? Can I exchange a studio ?
In other words do all exchanges yield the same exchange savings? If not, what is the rule?

(2) How can I locate the largest exchange savings beyond the weekly top ten listing? 
Say for example, I wanted to take a Caribbean cruise anytime during the year and I wanted to sort my search results to display cruises with the largest exchange savings ($1200) to the least exchange savings ($200) to locate the best bang for the buck, how would I do that?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 10, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent said:


> There are also Cruise Vacation Vouchers. People usually get them when they deposit a week or pay their dues or whatever. Are they worth it?
> 
> YES.
> 
> ...



I'm new to RCI. Does RCI automatically issue the Cruise Vacation Vouchers with each exchange or deposit or do you have to request one?
How long are the Cruise Vacation Vouchers valid for (when do they expire)?


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 10, 2009)

Do the math.  Look at all the fees.  Often just the fees on a ''cruise exchange'' add up to more than the total price with a cruise discounter.

Indeed I remember some years ago when an issue of ''Endless Vacation'' came out with two RCI cruise ads a few pages apart, one for buying a cruise from them for cash and one for a so-called ''cruise exchange''.  When you added up the various fees, the cash part of the ''cruise exchange'' was actually MORE than RCI itself sold the same cruise for on a pure cash basis. So you actually paid more in cash to give up your timeshare week to RCI than just paying all cash to RCI, and that was not even factoring in the value of the week you gave up, which made a ''cruise exchange'' an even worse deal.

Except for a few unusual situations like multiple cabins, use a cruise broker.  Save your timeshare for a timeshare exchange.

If you ever wondered if RCI monitored these boards, the sudden appearance of this RCI poster would seem to confirm it.


----------



## Judy (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting, RCI Cruise Agent.  It seems to me that in general, the best deals that RCI Cruises has to offer come with the booking of multiple cabins for the "exchange price".  Am I correct?


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 13, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> Do the math.  Look at all the fees.  Often just the fees on a ''cruise exchange'' add up to more than the total price with a cruise discounter.
> 
> Indeed I remember some years ago when an issue of ''Endless Vacation'' came out with two RCI cruise ads a few pages apart, one for buying a cruise from them for cash and one for a so-called ''cruise exchange''.  When you added up the various fees, the cash part of the ''cruise exchange'' was actually MORE than RCI itself sold the same cruise for on a pure cash basis. So you actually paid more in cash to give up your timeshare week to RCI than just paying all cash to RCI, and that was not even factoring in the value of the week you gave up, which made a ''cruise exchange'' an even worse deal.
> 
> ...



Hi Carolinian, 

It's not really "RCI" monitoring the boards, as I am just someone who happens to work for them booking cruises. I mean they might, I dunno. But I'm here on my own accord, because as an agent, I wanted to try to figure out a way to better communicate with RCI members about this whole program. It can be very challenging sometimes to try to explain it all over the phone and not face to face, so I wanted to try to pick up some pointers to better do my job - and try to help people out on here too in the process if I could. 

To address your point of doing the math and looking at all the fees...the only fee associated with putting your TS towards the cruise is the $199 exchange fee. You mentioned your experience a few years ago with the EV mag...I can't speak to a few years ago but I have heard from callers that apparently things like that did happen. I have worked here for about a year and a half now and I can say they have worked out any bugs with the program like that since then, anyway. I do know it's a good program now, whether it was a few years ago, I can't say. It was a new program as of only ten years ago, so as you can imagine, it probably took some time to figure itself out. 

I do know you have nothing to lose by booking through RCI, for all the reasons I mentioned. If you did, I wouldn't want to work there because that's just wrong. But yeah you're right, sometimes like on the website it will show $200 savings off the cruise, but when you add that $199 back in, why would you do it because you're only saving $1 right? Of course you wouldn't do that. But they still will show that as a possibility, for those people who will be booking more than one cabin (which probably half of the people who call me do). 

And if that doesn't apply to you, keep your week and take advantage of the low price guarantee on the cash purchase. Don't go somewhere else, just make RCI work for you, as that's what it's there for, that's what you pay for -  if you find a lower rate from another broker, tell us, and as long as we can call or look online and to confirm that rate, apples to apples, we'll beat it. 

Anyway, like I said I just wanted to help inform you guys here for just things like that. I know there are a lot of payments and fees and such associated with being a TS owner, and I get a lot of people who are skeptical/bitter/frustrated and call me expecting to screw them in some way.  So if any of you end up calling our number for more info or to look into booking a cruise, if that hurdle is already out of the way we're all that much happier and the sailing is that much smoother. 

Har har. :hysterical: 

...Cool? Does that help?


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 13, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Welcome
> 
> (1) Can I trade any RCI timeshare for the cruise exchange? Can I exchange a studio ?
> In other words do all exchanges yield the same exchange savings? If not, what is the rule?
> ...



Hi, thanks! 

1) yep...anything can be traded. A week comes up as a week to me (or 40k pts if you're a pts member), so you'll want to use whatever is expiring first (as long as it's not before you begin your cruise) and whatever week you have that is least valuable to you if you have several different kinds. 

2) They don't have a search that way, simply because it can be misleading and actually not the most helpful to you. For example, it could come up as a $xxx savings with your week, but if you were to go on a different date on the exact same thing, the rate could be considerably less, even if the exchange savings isn't as big - or if there's no exchange rate at all. Of course, even if there's a great price on that one, people will be upset that there's no further exchange rate on it.   But keep in mind what we're here to do is get you the best rate possible for what you're looking for...so it would actually be a disservice to you to take your week if it's actually going to cost you more than it needs to. Make sense? 

You want to use your week to help you get what you want for less if possible...not determine what you want based on what you can do with your week. Think about it, that's what you do when you look for a regular TS exchange...only you're used to just hearing a "no you can't do it at all" if that's not available for an exchange. We're just saying either "yes you can and here's what you can save" or "it's not in your best interest to do an exchange/the cruiseline does not have an exchange rate available - but you can still do it for the smallest possible."


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 13, 2009)

Judy said:


> Thanks for posting, RCI Cruise Agent.  It seems to me that in general, the best deals that RCI Cruises has to offer come with the booking of multiple cabins for the "exchange price".  Am I correct?



Of course just like with using say $1 off coupon at the store, limit 4, if you buy one item, you save $1 with that coupon, if you buy 4, that coupon was now worth $4 for you. So the more cabins you get with your week, the more value you're getting for it. But even if you don't need 4 items (cabins), if you only need 1, you're still saving $x for what you need/were going to buy anyway. Whether you want to use your week or not to get $x savings of course is up to you...but it's there as an option for you, and often times people want to go on a cruise because they know what a great and memorable vacation it is (or have heard such) and they only can go on one vacation a year anyway. So they use their week to their benefit that way, whether it's one cabin or four.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 13, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> I'm new to RCI. Does RCI automatically issue the Cruise Vacation Vouchers with each exchange or deposit or do you have to request one?
> How long are the Cruise Vacation Vouchers valid for (when do they expire)?



You might have to ask, I'm not sure. Wouldn't hurt if they don't mention it on their own!

You have 30 days to activate them, then a year to make your booking (remember the earlier the better - more availability of cruise space, lower starting prices usually, more likelihood of exchange rates being offered/still available, better value to the exchange rates), then a year after your booking to complete your sailing. 

FYI, you can also gift the vouchers to friends or family if you get one but won't use it yourself. The $199 still applies, which will be processed through your account (but on their credit card, unless you're feeling especially generous ), as well as a $59 guest certificate fee (also on their card not yours)...I know that may SOUND like a lot of fees...but a) come on, you're used to that  and b) if it would save them $600 on a cabin and you're not giving anything up but some voucher...obviously well worth it!


----------



## Don (Jan 13, 2009)

That all sounds well and good, but the last time I looked (though many years ago) into exchanging for a cruise my week was only worth a $50.00 savings over what I actually paid through an agency.


----------



## malyons (Jan 13, 2009)

*my own II comparison*

Ok - I've been very intently reading everything above and it has me thinking that there might be situations where the cruise thing makes sense, so I put some numbers on paper.  I am only a member of II, so I did the following through them and not RCI, but I know a lot of people reading this might be II members or RCI and II so hopefully this is in the right place.  I ran a search for the same cruise on both II's website and Royal Caribbean's.  My search was for my family of 4 - 2 adults, 2 children, the week of Aug 23, 2009 for an eastern caribbean cruise out of Port Canaveral on Freedom of the Seas.  This is obviously an isolated case and I don't have time on my lunch hour to sample a bunch of dates, but being the sceptic I was I found the results very interesting.

One other note - I searched using the studio side of my lockoff unit, so in theory I'm not really giving up much for the ability to exchange as I am able to pull some nice 2BR's using the large side of my unit.  I think this adds to the value of the exchange as well when you can do it that way.

Rates are for an "E1" Balcony cabin

Using my Studio as a trade 
II's Price:  $3,111 + Exchange fee (I don't know this but lets assume $200) = $3,311

Royal's Price:  $4,007

Savings:  $696


Using my 2BR L/O as a trade
II's Price:  $2,857 + Exchange = $3,057

I only get $250 in additional discount using my whole L/O vs. just the studio side


These prices include taxes and other applicable fees, so my net savings of $696 was a complete shock to me!  what a way to get some value out of my studio unit!  I did check with vacationstogo and they are offering a $100 onboard credit, so you could argue that the savings is really $596.

A few other thoughts/observations:  

Royal typically offers stateroom discounts to Crown and Anchor members which could discount their fare by approximately $125 (i did not check to see if this was available for the sailing I chose)

I don't know how RCI works, but II did not apply any "discount" to the kids rate, the entire savings comes from the 2 adults, kids and taxes were the same each way I priced

If II offers the same option of savings on multiple cabins the savings would really add up if you were reserving 2 or 3, this example was for my family in 1 cabin

Curious to hear others thoughts, but my general conclusion is that if I were trading a 1 or 2 BR and got the same prices it probably wouldn't be worth it, or would be break even w/ my maint fees at best, but because I can use my studio side and not really give up a week of travel elsewhere I think it would be a great way to save $500 to $700 off a cruise and get some good value out of my trade if I were planning a cruise anyway and didn't have any other vacations planned where I'd be needing my studio.  Using the 2BR L/O to trade for a cruise on the other hand doesn't seem like a great idea to me, although I would roughly get my maint fees back in the form of a discount so i can't say it's a terrible deal (even though I could likely rent the unit for more than my savings, there is risk of it going unrented in the market)

Thanks for putting up with my long post, hope this helps someone!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 13, 2009)

we used "low value" units for Freedom of the Seas cruises and it WAS a positive financial result.....

I have heard that RCCL discounts the least so the RCI exchanges have the best chance of "being a good deal".

you have to do the math on your desired cruise and exchanges...fyi - if doing Freedom for 4 - I highly advise getting 2 balconies adjoining with a door....


----------



## LynnW (Jan 13, 2009)

I have always wondered how booking through RCI works if you want to take a 10 or 12 day cruise?

Lynn


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2009)

The key is to look at ALL cruise discounters.  It is the cruise discounters who matter on comparisions, NOT cruise line sites.  Do the math on ALL fees involved.  The links list on www.timeshareforums.com is a good resource for doing the cruise discounter comparisions.


----------



## jstapleton (Jan 14, 2009)

pacheco18 said:


> I just booked two cruises (one Mediterranean, one South American) using cruisecompete.com.  They bid for your business like Lending Tree.  You need to know the exact cruise you want to take and the cabin class.  They were MUCH cheaper than vacationstogo.
> Another good place is cruiseweb.com - very competitive.
> 
> In today's market, the cruise lines are giving so many discounts that you can really get a fabulous deal.
> ...



Thank you for that site. I will go on later today.
I always use the same TA since I usually sail RCCL and since they don't discount for TAs anymore, mine gives onboard credit.  I always know exactly what sailing, ship and cabin classes we need so I will take a look.
Thank you very much.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 14, 2009)

Don said:


> That all sounds well and good, but the last time I looked (though many years ago) into exchanging for a cruise my week was only worth a $50.00 savings over what I actually paid through an agency.



Hi Don, 

From my original post: "We're not allowed to take your week if it's not going to save you at least $200 after the $199 exchange fee"

I mean...we probably can if you're INSISTING...but otherwise, also like I said, sometimes it'll be worth it to you, sometimes it won't. If you were getting the 4 cabins, the savings might be $50 on the first cabin sure, but then the full $250 on the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th cabins, for a total of $800 savings. Otherwise keep your week and do it as a purchase for that same rate that you paid the other agency. (It IS an agency, btw...one that has the ability to do regular bookings AND the additional ability to do exchanges too). 

:whoopie:


----------



## geekette (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for joining us, CruiseAgent, and providing a lot of detail.  

Some years ago I ran the numbers for Alaskan cruises thru RCI cruise, and what I found was that the higher the cabin category, the higher the savings.  Also found the "up to 4 cabins" to be the best deal.   

People just have to run the numbers.  While you might not get OBC from RCI or the cruiseline, a cheaper price of the same amount makes the deals equivalent.


----------



## Beat Nick (Jan 14, 2009)

*Not a value*

Exchanging for a cruise is probably the worst use of your ownership.  With the economy the way it is, you can pick up cruises for cash right now for a song.  I would save your ownership and do something else with it before exchanging for a cruise IMHO


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a page with clickable links to many cruise discounters:

www.timeshareforums.com/links/cruise-ships-8/


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 15, 2009)

Beat Nick said:


> Exchanging for a cruise is probably the worst use of your ownership.  With the economy the way it is, you can pick up cruises for cash right now for a song.  I would save your ownership and do something else with it before exchanging for a cruise IMHO



Hey Beat Nick,

Still worth looking into it to see if you can save some dough. Cruises actually aren't suffering too terribly...plus I get a lot of callers who think that because every other form of vacation is, they can get what used to be a $1000 cruise for $200. By and large though, a $1000 cruise is still a $1000 cruise. Why? Because cruise prices were never inflated to begin with, so they have nowhere to go. A lot of times the bulk of the cost to cruise is not the actual cruise portion, but the amount paid to the ports (port charges) and old Uncle Sam (gov't taxes and fees).

There still are $200 cruises, but there always were. But can you go on a $200 cruise and expect to get $800 value out of your week? Lol. No...Keep your week in that case, yes. 

 

Sidenote: does anyone know what the appropriate use of the banana would really BE?? : P


----------



## LynnW (Jan 15, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent

You might have missed my post but am wondering if you can book 10 or 12 day cruises with RCI? I'm assuming this wouldn't work if you were exchanging a week.

Lynn


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 15, 2009)

geekette said:


> Thanks for joining us, CruiseAgent, and providing a lot of detail.
> 
> Some years ago I ran the numbers for Alaskan cruises thru RCI cruise, and what I found was that the higher the cabin category, the higher the savings.  Also found the "up to 4 cabins" to be the best deal.
> 
> People just have to run the numbers.  While you might not get OBC from RCI or the cruiseline, a cheaper price of the same amount makes the deals equivalent.



Hi geekette, 

My pleasure...at least I can't get hung up on on here.  

You're exactly right about what you found when you ran your numbers before, and about the OBC. It has pained me several times when people ACTUALLY decided not to book with me because we didn't have the $25 OBC...but since we didn't have OBC, I was taking off an additional $50 from their cruise fare, so it would just be money in their pocket, plus a little more savings to beat the other rate. "No we really want the onboard credit." COME ON PEOPLE!!!


----------



## geekette (Jan 15, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent said:


> Hi geekette,
> 
> My pleasure...at least I can't get hung up on on here.
> 
> You're exactly right about what you found when you ran your numbers before, and about the OBC. It has pained me several times when people ACTUALLY decided not to book with me because we didn't have the $25 OBC...but since we didn't have OBC, I was taking off an additional $50 from their cruise fare, so it would just be money in their pocket, plus a little more savings to beat the other rate. "No we really want the onboard credit." COME ON PEOPLE!!!



I would call them "people unclear on the concept".   

But I must say, there are still people that would rather Uncle Sam hold their money all year and get a big refund in the spring.  Go figure.  Money in my pocket today is far better than the same amount showing up later, but, I guess some people cannot trust themselves having the money.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah I guess that's just the thing that every person who wants to try to do a good job over the phone has to deal with...spelling it out so it's clear!


----------



## calgarygary (Jan 18, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent said:


> Hey Beat Nick,
> 
> Still worth looking into it to see if you can save some dough. Cruises actually aren't suffering too terribly...plus I get a lot of callers who think that because every other form of vacation is, they can get what used to be a $1000 cruise for $200. By and large though, a $1000 cruise is still a $1000 cruise. Why? Because cruise prices were never inflated to begin with, so they have nowhere to go. A lot of times the bulk of the cost to cruise is not the actual cruise portion, but the amount paid to the ports (port charges) and old Uncle Sam (gov't taxes and fees).
> 
> ...



I disagree about your statement that cruise prices were never inflated to begin with.  Cruise brochure pricing is like hotel rack rate - only used in the most unusual of circumstances and very few (under 10%) actually end up paying brochure pricing.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 18, 2009)

calgarygary said:


> I disagree about your statement that cruise prices were never inflated to begin with.  Cruise brochure pricing is like hotel rack rate - only used in the most unusual of circumstances and very few (under 10%) actually end up paying brochure pricing.



Touche... I guess we're both right. You're right the BROCHURE pricing is pretty much ridiculous, practically speaking. I was talking about what people by and large will *actually* be quoted/pay for a cruise, with regards to the value you get with cruising. ie considering the price for the actual cruise can be as low as $200-something...for all your very nice and catered accommodation and meals, entertainment, child sitting, amenities etc. for a week, that's pretty amazing. 

That is to say, cruises have never really charged more than the experience is worth (value) is what I meant. 

Lol "brochure" rates though, yes you're right. Similarly, that last Motel 6 I stayed in for $49 a night I guess I was "lucky" to not have to pay the $289 (!!!) they had posted as the "regular rate". :hysterical: 

But, well, this is of course the country where people sue because they're coffee is too hot after all.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 19, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent said:


> Touche... I guess we're both right. You're right the BROCHURE pricing is pretty much ridiculous, practically speaking. I was talking about what people by and large will *actually* be quoted/pay for a cruise, with regards to the value you get with cruising. ie considering the price for the actual cruise can be as low as $200-something...for all your very nice and catered accommodation and meals, entertainment, child sitting, amenities etc. for a week, that's pretty amazing.
> 
> That is to say, cruises have never really charged more than the experience is worth (value) is what I meant.
> 
> ...



And by "they're coffee" I mean "their" coffee of course.  Geez. Grammar these days.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 19, 2009)

LynnW said:


> RCI Cruise Agent
> 
> You might have missed my post but am wondering if you can book 10 or 12 day cruises with RCI? I'm assuming this wouldn't work if you were exchanging a week.
> 
> Lynn



Hi Lynn

Sheesh looks like I missed your post again! You need to throw in a dancing banana or something next time so I can see it. 

Actually the week still works the same regardless of length of cruise. So, you could feasibly book a 3-month World Cruise (and if you do please please please please call me!) and save $xxxx amount on it with just a studio, blue week timeshare week. And in fact, not as a "rule" but as a "typical" thing,  the more you spend the more you can save with your week, so 10-12 day cruises are better bets than most. (And even moreso in Europe Mediterranean ones, etc.)

That help?


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 19, 2009)

*HGVC / RCI Cruise...*

Hello,

Don't mean to  hijack this but a questions to RCI Cruise Agent...

I have HGVC (Hilton) points which trades with RCI but indirectly meaning I don't have a RCI member #.  Rather I must go through the HGVC TA to get a RCI Trade...  For example, I can use 3400 points to gain a 1BR Red Week via RCI.

So how does that work with trading for Cruises?  Can it be done in the same way described with HGVC?


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 19, 2009)

jlee2070 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don't mean to  hijack this but a questions to RCI Cruise Agent...
> 
> ...




Hmmm well I know to do an actual trade towards the cruise you have to be an RCI member (with a #, dues, etc). However you could still book at the purchase rate with us.


----------



## RCI Cruise Agent (Jan 19, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent said:


> Hmmm well I know to do an actual trade towards the cruise you have to be an RCI member (with a #, dues, etc). However you could still book at the purchase rate with us.



us/them....I haven't decided yet if I'm a "them" or not.   We'll say "with RCI" for now then. But you're welcome to hit me up as an individual who works for them with any Q's. There, how's that?


----------



## LynnW (Jan 19, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent said:


> Hi Lynn
> 
> Sheesh looks like I missed your post again! You need to throw in a dancing banana or something next time so I can see it.
> 
> ...



Yes that helps! I had no idea you could do this and I will call you.

Lynn


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 19, 2009)

RCI Cruise Agent said:


> Hmmm well I know to do an actual trade towards the cruise you have to be an RCI member (with a #, dues, etc). However you could still book at the purchase rate with us.



RCI Cruise Agent, I've sent you a PM.


----------

